# Your opinion on breakfast potato recipes



## tryingcake (Oct 13, 2011)

I am doing a breakfast buffet gig.  All I put in the menu was "potatoes."  I did not indicate how they would be cooked.  We all know fried potatoes do not travel well and lose their crispiness.  Do you have any suggestions for an alternative breakfast potato or ideas on traveling with fried potatoes won't end up soggy?  I think even if I were to cheat and get those pre-formed hashbrowns, they would be soggy upon serving.

Thanks!!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

O' Brien


----------



## swansongood (Dec 12, 2012)

Perhaps you could do a breakfast scallop dish.
Make it layers of potato slices...onion...white sauce...
Top with bacon bits...and green onion....hint...go easy on the sauce
You could kick it up with a little grated marble cheese....


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

swansongood said:


> Perhaps you could do a breakfast scallop dish.
> Make it layers of potato slices...onion...white sauce...
> Top with bacon bits...and green onion....hint...go easy on the sauce
> You could kick it up with a little grated marble cheese....


Not only would scallops balloon the FC but the delicate sweet flesh would be lost in such a concoction.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

mimi


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think more as in scalloped potatoes than in sea scallops


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I can relay how I do breakfast potatoes. They come out perfect every time.

Many insist that precooked or "left-over" potatoes have broken down and

are basically unservicable. (we're talking about standard russets here, about 2-3

dollars per 10 lb bag.) And that's true of mashed for the most part.

But I steam standard russets, cleaned, whole, skin on, til fork soft. Cool, then

if peeling, they come off easily with a blunt knife. Peeled or not, into the fridge

over night. (for breakfast homefries, I leave most of the skin on, for presentation,

vitamins, and flavor.)

When ready to use, I chop or slice, then either heat in the skillet,

or grill, or nuke to hot while onion's bell peppers etc are heating in the skillet.

When onions are clear, add heated potatoes and spices. Cook til done, the texture is 

perfect and they make great breakfast spuds. Transport in hotel pans in thermal

boxes to event, and they do keep a while at temp without getting yucky.

(They can be boiled too, but Ive found steaming to work better. And you CAN

use fresh cooked but theyre easier to work with after overnight cooling--they're denser.)


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

phatch said:


> I think more as in scalloped potatoes than in sea scallops


Thanks @phatch... jump to conclusions is my middle name lol.

mimi


----------

